# Little logo



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Nothing special, just thought I'd show of my mad paint skills :laugh:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thats pretty good for paint


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

/likes


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

/thinks "team rip" needs to grow up and quit with the third person post backslash gayness, really gets old fast....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> /thinks "team rip" needs to grow up and quit with the third person post backslash gayness, really gets old fast....


/thinks you have Team RIP envy


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> /thinks "team rip" needs to grow up and quit with the third person post backslash gayness, really gets old fast....


/thinks you have Team RIP envy
[/quote]

/wordness

/thinks skunkkbudfour20 needs to grow up and realize team r.i.p. is cooler then him no matter what


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice job Tibs. I might switch mine out for that one, a little more low key.

/uppercuts SkunkBud


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

/uppercuts r1dermon, then uppercuts skunkbud


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> /thinks "team rip" needs to grow up and quit with the third person post backslash gayness, really gets old fast....


/thinks skunk buds needs to grow up and realize smoking weed isnt all that its cracked up to be

/also asks why skunk buds is hating is it cuz we havent invited you yet

/informs skunkbuds we dont want ur kind on our team

/also suggest skunkbuds to die


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

What is this Team Rip thingie?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> What is this Team Rip thingie?


good question. ???? wondering too


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

/agrees with skunkbud...sooooo unfunny...

/creates own team to combat RIP...team UCAJFABF(uppercut and jump fence at bar fight) is now accepting applications.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

i musta missed something lol ,whats rip?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/uh well coming from the first member of Team RIp we all really have no idea just dont make us angry or we will treat you like r2derman


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/notes noone has applied to join crappy R334527890dermon group

/finds this very funny

/


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

team rip, what do you guys do positive for the forum besides argue non stop just wondering ...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

What arguing? We have one thread where everyone just posts random ideas/jokes. Its just having fun goofing around. Its not like we're spamming the entire forum. I dont understand why everyone is so upset about us having fun in a thread. Seems to me more like everyone is jealous and wants to be included. That said our thread we're messing around in is open to anyone...post away.

All we ask is that you keep content within the forum rules, but I dont think thats too much to ask.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> /uh well coming from the first member of Team RIp we all really have no idea just dont make us angry or we will treat you like r2derman


Interesting.
So it's kinda like the ''Jimmy'' Episode from Seinfeld.
With the / talking in the third person?


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

na im not bitching its just you guys go at it ! lol i doont mind anything i read it all just wondering what you guys do and how you came up wit this etc.

the jimmy episode rocked lol!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Just started out with some goofing around having fun in a thread. And somehow the / got started, and from there it just snowballed. For the complete history of Team RIP read starting here.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/we bring humor to pfury and control ethug toughguys like r2dermon and remind people who forgot they were stupid

/and the / is actually from WOW and it was started by liquid

/Team rip was founded by myself rocker and ace spurring off a thread from lamentconfiguration or whatever who put us on his Rest in Pieces list for something me and rocker said

/and i agree all the haters just wanna be members


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

What was I the fourth member after the original 3? Im not even sure at this point who is actually in Team RIP.

/added little logo

/likes said logo


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> What is this Team Rip thingie?










dunno. maybe its a club for people who have erection problems??

(awaits a good bashing







)


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

lol thats a funny ass thread!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

alan said:


> What is this Team Rip thingie?










dunno. maybe its a club for people who have erection problems??

(awaits a good bashing







)
[/quote]

hey man this is a serious issue that we are trying to get through together. if your heartless enough to mock us for that... well... ur just a monster!

and it would be wierd if KumQuat had an erection problem ... unless that problem was named FIdo then i understand


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> What is this Team Rip thingie?










dunno. maybe its a club for people who have erection problems??

(awaits a good bashing







)
[/quote]

hey man this is a serious issue that we are trying to get through together. if your heartless enough to mock us for that... well... ur just a monster!

and it would be wierd if KumQuat had an erection problem ... unless that problem was named FIdo then i understand
[/quote]
no......Herpes is serious


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

herpes >>>>fido fido>>>>>herpes

is there any difference?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> herpes >>>>fido fido>>>>>herpes
> 
> is there any difference?


hmmmm







possibly not

are you like e-vigulantes ?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> /we bring humor to pfury and control ethug toughguys like r2dermon and remind people who forgot they were stupid
> 
> /and the / is actually from WOW and it was started by liquid
> 
> ...


/likes the / less now he knows its from WOW


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

/wants to know what WOW is?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> /wants to know what WOW is?


/assumes its world of warcraft.

An online game were some of the saddest losers in the world put on there wizard robes and fight evil


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> /thinks "team rip" needs to grow up and quit with the third person post backslash gayness, really gets old fast....


/thinks skunk buds needs to grow up and realize smoking weed isnt all that its cracked up to be

/also asks why skunk buds is hating is it cuz we havent invited you yet

/informs skunkbuds we dont want ur kind on our team

/also suggest skunkbuds to die
[/quote]








OMFG i just got E-punched by a virtual-bag-o-duche juices... and hopefully you never invite me to join "Rear Internal Penitration" "Really Into Penis"







"Rape in Progress" "Ripping Inside Poop-chutes" or whatever your "team" is really into... sniffing bicycle seats at the gradeschool got booring, so you decided to bring warcraft to a FISH FORUM... and then attempt to insult me for pointing out the obvious?? seriously dude... and i know that "my kind" isnt welcome, why would a heterosexual male want to associate themselves with people like you....and "smoking weed" is a far better use of time than creating a "virtual team", the eqivelant it gayness to "super friends" or "captain planet"... i seriously wonder about some peoples children....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

and now team RIP has joined MYSPACE... the world of internet predators


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> /thinks "team rip" needs to grow up and quit with the third person post backslash gayness, really gets old fast....


/thinks skunk buds needs to grow up and realize smoking weed isnt all that its cracked up to be

/also asks why skunk buds is hating is it cuz we havent invited you yet

/informs skunkbuds we dont want ur kind on our team

/also suggest skunkbuds to die
[/quote]








OMFG i just got E-punched by a virtual-bag-o-duche juices... and hopefully you never invite me to join "Rear Internal Penitration" "Really Into Penis"







"Rape in Progress" "Ripping Inside Poop-chutes" or whatever your "team" is really into... sniffing bicycle seats at the gradeschool got booring, so you decided to bring warcraft to a FISH FORUM... and then attempt to insult me for pointing out the obvious?? seriously dude... and i know that "my kind" isnt welcome, why would a heterosexual male want to associate themselves with people like you....and "smoking weed" is a far better use of time than creating a "virtual team", the eqivelant it gayness to "super friends" or "captain planet"... i seriously wonder about some peoples children....
[/quote]

/thinks this little pot head has serious case of penis evvy for Team RIP.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

/agree's with Exodus on this one!!!
/points at sb420
/jumps fence


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> /thinks "team rip" needs to grow up and quit with the third person post backslash gayness, really gets old fast....


/thinks skunk buds needs to grow up and realize smoking weed isnt all that its cracked up to be

/also asks why skunk buds is hating is it cuz we havent invited you yet

/informs skunkbuds we dont want ur kind on our team

/also suggest skunkbuds to die
[/quote]








OMFG i just got E-punched by a virtual-bag-o-duche juices... and hopefully you never invite me to join "Rear Internal Penitration" "Really Into Penis"







"Rape in Progress" "Ripping Inside Poop-chutes" or whatever your "team" is really into... sniffing bicycle seats at the gradeschool got booring, so you decided to bring warcraft to a FISH FORUM... and then attempt to insult me for pointing out the obvious?? seriously dude... and i know that "my kind" isnt welcome, why would a heterosexual male want to associate themselves with people like you....and "smoking weed" is a far better use of time than creating a "virtual team", the eqivelant it gayness to "super friends" or "captain planet"... i seriously wonder about some peoples children....
[/quote]

hmm u know good point i should go smoke some of my brain cells away then come and act all cool on the internet cuz i smoke weed all day. and then use the same post in two different threads neither of which i can spell correctly in because i have yet to graduate grade school.

im sorry that you are not cool enough to have fun with us, but get over it no one really likes you. not even ur parents . my guess is they are divorced and yes its pry all ur fault.

i'm guessing ur idea of a good friday night is sitting in some dudes basement smoking a blunt then finishing the night off with a good circle jerk. am i right? and then you through out 12 yr old insults like calling me a douche even though you pry do not even know what one is.

but i dont blame this on you. i actually blame it on your whore of a mother who couldnt keep her legs closed long enough to buy the crack. and yes i def. know she smokes crack cuz you are what we call a poster child for crack babies !


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i smoke about twice a week... got a 1360/1600 on my SAT before i graduated highschool with honors, my parents are together, and if you ever talk about my deceased mother like that again i would make peace with whatever "god" you prey to, and prepare to have your ass kicked again by my mom at the gates of heaven.... and keep searching for an insult that i havent heard at a local daycare


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

> but i dont blame this on you. i actually blame it on your whore of a mother who couldnt keep her legs closed long enough to buy the crack. and yes i def. know she smokes crack cuz you are what we call a poster child for crack babies !


blimey !!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah, insult somebodys dead mom, really f*cking funny


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/she is better off dead than having to deal with you.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

hasnt this gone far enough guys?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i smoke about twice a week... got a 1360/1600 on my SAT before i graduated highschool with honors, *my parents are together*, and if you ever talk about my deceased mother like that again i would make peace with whatever "god" you prey to, and prepare to have your ass kicked again by my mom at the gates of heaven.... and keep searching for an insult that i havent heard at a local daycare


Make up your mind


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

/thinks that was mean

/but funny in a way

/but mean because some people are really sensitive

/but still a good comeback

/is confused


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

/would you like my adress??


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

maxinout13 said:


> hasnt this gone far enough guys?


/thinks deep inside you desperately want to type like this


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

/would like to point out though-if it is true Skunkbud420-I am truelly sorry


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> i smoke about twice a week... got a 1360/1600 on my SAT before i graduated highschool with honors, *my parents are together*, and if you ever talk about my deceased mother like that again i would make peace with whatever "god" you prey to, and prepare to have your ass kicked again by my mom at the gates of heaven.... and keep searching for an insult that i havent heard at a local daycare


Make up your mind








[/quote]

just cause ones alive, and ones not doesnt mean they arent together, and i am done with this shiz anyways... not worth making me feel bad


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i smoke about twice a week... got a 1360/1600 on my SAT before i graduated highschool with honors, *my parents are together*, and if you ever talk about my deceased mother like that again i would make peace with whatever "god" you prey to, and prepare to have your ass kicked again by my mom at the gates of heaven.... and keep searching for an insult that i havent heard at a local daycare


Make up your mind








[/quote]

just cause ones alive, and ones not doesnt mean they arent together, and i am done with this shiz anyways... not worth making me feel bad
[/quote]

I know I said i was sorry-I should never have taken it there-I know how childish this was of me!!!!Once again sorry 420-I also know that doesn't make it better-But it's all I can do!!!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> /would you like my adress??


you arent worth my time, nor the air you breathe.... leave me the f*ck alone and i will do the same... if you want to keep poking cheap shots at me, you might be able to get me to drive cross country... but not likely


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looks like time for the mods to


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

/would like to point out that / is a symbal for an expression when regular smileys just wont do..

/agnowledges that / is starting to become the new jihad on pfury

/unleashes the snakes from under kfizzles hat then hops over a fence screaming " / is great, / is great"..


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

uuuuuuuuum....im new here and you guys are making my ears bleed.

/thinks that we should all be one happy family since the negative vibes are killing my sperm

/ thinks this thread is happy right about................................................................................................................................................................... now!
























































to the happy thread

and now.................everybody dance!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Holy sh*t, all the f*cking slashes Ive seen today gave me a f*cking headache. Good game.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

what a popular thread today!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> /we bring humor to pfury and control ethug toughguys like r2dermon and remind people who forgot they were stupid
> 
> /and the / is actually from WOW and it was started by liquid
> 
> ...


/likes the / less now he knows its from WOW








[/quote]

IBTL...

by the way

the / is not from WoW shitty gayness...the / is from irc.

/uppercuts slckr
/jumps fence
/jumps back over
/uppercuts slckr again
/jumps fence
/drinks a beer


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

some lines were crossed in this thread


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

some lol?


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

i know i cant do anything about it but i believe some people should be punished or warned in some way from whats in this thread...im pretty new here and i dont really know anyone that well but no one should be subjected to be hated on one another...i hold no favorites but i believe all the negative things in this thread are wrong...i think its leaving a stain on this whole site and everyone that is a member here...again like i said i dont mean to direct this at anyone person but i think everyone should make up and forgive one another the best that they can...i also believe that this thread should be locked so that we can let by gones be by gones and start all over...i have nothing against anyone here no matter what they do but words on here should stay in a positive way


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/finds thread


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

HHHHMMMMMMM OK.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Those were A-hole remarks.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

team rip started off as a cool thing... they have now turned themselves into an embarassment and the laughing stock of the board- you guys are pathetic- look at yourselves and your 61 pages of garbage and take a reality check... and seriously how long can you type with /...? i tried it for a few replys and couldnt handle it anymore.... you guys suck---- but oh yeah im just jealous because i want in right? lol//// losers


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> team rip started off as a cool thing... they have now turned themselves into an embarassment and the laughing stock of the board- you guys are pathetic- look at yourselves and your 61 pages of garbage and take a reality check... and seriously how long can you type with /...? i tried it for a few replys and couldnt handle it anymore.... you guys suck---- but oh yeah im just jealous because i want in right? lol//// losers










bow down to the king of kings

ON YOUR KNEES DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

where you been lament?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

was in cancun area mexico for a week.

it is good to be back Game, now it is time to prepare the ministry again to take back the sacred ground known as the LOUNGE!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the lounge is all out of whack- theres a group known as team "rip" that think theyre a bad ass group but really have no identity or clue who they are


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> team rip started off as a cool thing... they have now turned themselves into an embarassment and the laughing stock of the board- you guys are pathetic- look at yourselves and your 61 pages of garbage and take a reality check... and seriously how long can you type with /...? i tried it for a few replys and couldnt handle it anymore.... you guys suck---- but oh yeah im just jealous because i want in right? lol//// losers


/points out that the hateration is really the fuel of RIP

/thanks QUEENofQUEENS for so much fuel

/farts

/jumps fence


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

case an point exactly^ ace... i mean enough with the / already huh?

i mean you guys are still jumping fences and uppercutting r1dermon! GET OVER IT!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/wonders what case an point is

/thinks thou dost protesteth too much

/wonders if QoQ reads other threads besides these :rasp:

/am somewhat glad I have missed a couple days


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yes i read other posts... and my point is you and team rip are retarded... or should i go

/me thinks you guys are stupid

there do you understand now?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/gives credit to humpty


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

again ace you are repeating yourself and giving me humor-- you idiots are ripping on something you know nothing about? let me guess.....

/uppercuts the game
/jumps fence......

did i get it right? for christ sakes change the tune or something?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> again ace you are repeating yourself and giving me humor-- you idiots are ripping on something you know nothing about? let me guess.....
> 
> /uppercuts the game
> /jumps fence......
> ...


Stop being such an easy target. Honestly, you add fuel... If you left, there wouldnt be an issue.

/has an idea

Go make your own thread. There you can caress your fragile ego.

/wonders if kok likes himself

/giggles because if he does that means he likes kok










Dude, honestly... you need to laugh at life or you will be a bitter person


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

true.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

NOW someone make me a logo for my MINISTRY OF DARKNESS. we are going to feud with R.I.P.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

the laughter was there but has worn off....


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

slckr69, if we ever have a P-fury gathering, remind me to kick your ass..


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i think youd have to wait in line^


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I agree with you, Game. it is already lame... and I think that thread is a waste of server space...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

but the sadest thing is it will continue because group rip is easier to entertain than my 3 year old niece


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> but the sadest thing is it will continue because group rip is easier to entertain than my 3 year old niece


Be a solution... not the problem


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i am what i am.... right now im telling you your a f*cking idiot


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i am what i am.... right now im telling you your a f*cking idiot



















pot.....

meet kettle


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i am what i am.... right now im telling you your a f*cking idiot


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> but the sadest thing is it will continue because group rip is easier to entertain than my 3 year old niece


Be a solution... not the problem








[/quote]

the words of wisdom....

and wrestling is ghey...i've taped it, and slow mo-ed it, and i've seen those pussies stomp their foot and throw a punch, only to miss, and yet, the other guy makes it look like he just got bludgeoned to death...what a crock of sh*t...it's like a soap-opera for barbarians...if you want to see real skilled fighting, watch UFC/MMA...people who can actually take a punch...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Wrestling kicks ass... you're a ****


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Wrestling kicks ass... you're a ****


see psychological term 'projecting'










honestly, I'm fine with wrestling, but QoQ is sooooo easy to mess with


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you can take a punch cant ya ridermon?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i should've phrased it different huh....REAL wrestling, like grecco roman, is good fun to watch, since people actually have to be fit and USE their muscle, but "professional" wrestling is nothing but a group of juiced up goons putting on a fake stage act...seriously, its blatantly bad, next time one of your favorite wrestlers have someone in a corner, take a close look at his punches and kicks, and prepare to be converted to non-shitty entertainment...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

you guys are quit intelligent pointing out that im "easy to mess with"... its the flippin internet- EVERYONE on here is easy to mess with?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yes, i can take a punch...how about this, take any middle weight boxer and have him box any wrestler...say goodnight...(there was one wrestler who actually was a "real" wrestler...chris angel iirc...but even still, most of the wrestlers in the WWE are goons, and they can't fight, not to mention, they've got so much muscle mass that they'd be dead tired after 1 minute of fighting...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ridermoron- you either get the humor in wrestling or you dont... you dont so just leave it at that! theres more to the biz than throwing someone in the corner and throwing fake punches... go talk about your pepper plants or kamikazzees



r1dermon said:


> yes, i can take a punch...how about this, take any middle weight boxer and have him box any wrestler...say goodnight...(there was one wrestler who actually was a "real" wrestler...chris angel iirc...but even still, most of the wrestlers in the WWE are goons, and they can't fight, not to mention, they've got so much muscle mass that they'd be dead tired after 1 minute of fighting...


did ANYONE say it was about the "fighting"? your arguing with yourself now....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

No way man, HHH can take out ANY boxer out there... and ANY UFC fighter... just a fact...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

if it was at all believable it would be that much more entertaining...but it's like they TRY to make it look stupid...

/challenges KoK to eat one of my peppers, postage paid.

/eats a pepper

/cries

you must be on crack rigor...matt hughes would demolish any pro wrestler ever, way too quick...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> No way man, HHH can take out ANY boxer out there... and ANY UFC fighter... just a fact...


wow.... just wow..... are there unicorns in your dreamworld?.....

I get the wrestling as entertainment, I'm just goofin'. I do marvel at the potential for a national stage to observe the eventual side effects of steroids.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

No really, HHH would murder any UFC fighter. He is the cerebral assassin...

He would just look at them and they would fall over. he has won many matches by just staring the opponent down...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol... perfect rigor- the humor not everyone gets- i got it lets have a ufc wwe argument? lets argue over something nobody can prove


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> No really, HHH would murder any UFC fighter. He is the cerebral assassin...
> 
> He would just look at them and they would fall over. he has won many matches by just staring the opponent down...


ahhhh.... so there ARE unicorns... gotcha


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

unicorns? arent they "gay"?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

My argument is sound... I have proof... you dont.

The Game wins...

hehehe


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

king of kings is a good theme, but i think the game is better. but like my man said earlier, he could do both themes, one for promos and one for wrestling.

BREAK IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

QUEENofQUEENS said:


> king of kings is a good theme, but i think the game is better. but like my man said earlier, he could do both themes, one for promos and one for wrestling.
> 
> BREAK IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wrong thread REST IN PIECES!!!









I hope I did that correctly


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Seriously, HHH is a true athlete and could really hurt one of those UFC guys. By the way, I think they are paid to lose on UFC as well as boxing. At least the WWE doesnt do that...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sees irony

:laugh:


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

but you know it is true. Just look at him


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

acestro said:


> king of kings is a good theme, but i think the game is better. but like my man said earlier, he could do both themes, one for promos and one for wrestling.
> 
> BREAK IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wrong thread REST IN PIECES!!!









I hope I did that correctly








[/quote]

YES YOU DID!!!!!!!!!!
















BATISTA BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMB!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Or imagine how funny it would be if one of those UFC guys faught Kane. Actually it would be a sad for UFC. Kane would murder anyone from UFC.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

now this is a UFC/WWE thread.... wow...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> now this is a UFC/WWE thread.... wow...


Yeah it's pretty amazing how things work around here!!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> now this is a UFC/WWE thread.... wow...


Yeah it's pretty amazing how things work around here!!!!








[/quote]
i thought you were leaving the site for good?

REST IN PIECES


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> now this is a UFC/WWE thread.... wow...


Yeah it's pretty amazing how things work around here!!!!








[/quote]
i thought you were leaving the site for good?

REST IN PIECES








[/quote]

-WTF-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

he's crazy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> he's crazy.


-he need not even add his input


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> now this is a UFC/WWE thread.... wow...


Yeah it's pretty amazing how things work around here!!!!








[/quote]
i thought you were leaving the site for good?

REST IN PIECES








[/quote]

no i said i was *ignoring people with the intellegence and wit of a partially aborted fetus....and using this site for information* yet the list grows longer and longer, thanks for your consiteration tho!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you're too sensitive...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

there's nothing more sensitive than a jacked up juiced out "pro wrestler" who thinks he's cool because he can fake punch someone, and yet, he's got so much drama built up in him that he's like watching an entire season of dr phil in 20 minutes..."seriously, now.....you....shall....die" i love IT!!!! wrestling's ghey FTW FTW FTW FTW!!!

420, what kind of thread would you rather it be?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL, r1dermon, you are a total lamer!

but your pathetic responses make me laugh...

I understand more than ever why RIP exists....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i dont care, i was just commenting on how f*cking funny its is that you went from insulting me, and that sh*t getting way out of hand... to insulting the next person that came along... i wish i was cool enough to understand your little "click"


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Or imagine how funny it would be if one of those UFC guys faught Kane. Actually it would be a sad for UFC. Kane would murder anyone from UFC.


you can't be taken seriously...you're already aboard the drama train and cannot be stopped from making stupid unrealistic comments about fantasy things...teletubbies are more real than wrestling...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> Or imagine how funny it would be if one of those UFC guys faught Kane. Actually it would be a sad for UFC. Kane would murder anyone from UFC.


you can't be taken seriously...you're already aboard the drama train and cannot be stopped from making stupid unrealistic comments about fantasy things...teletubbies are more real than wrestling...
[/quote]


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> Or imagine how funny it would be if one of those UFC guys faught Kane. Actually it would be a sad for UFC. Kane would murder anyone from UFC.


you can't be taken seriously...you're already aboard the drama train and cannot be stopped from making stupid unrealistic comments about fantasy things...teletubbies are more real than wrestling...
[/quote]

HEHEH, you are only mad because it is true...

and speaking of FANTASY...

LOOK whos talking?!?!? bar fight... we fucked up that white rapper...

come on man... look at yourself...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/thinks of phrase 'takes one to know one'

/laughs at teletubbies and uppercut references


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

At least I got to see Chyna naked in a porno...








i think that is a positive thing...









Well maybe not...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lament configuration said:


> now this is a UFC/WWE thread.... wow...


Yeah it's pretty amazing how things work around here!!!!








[/quote]
i thought you were leaving the site for good?

REST IN PIECES








[/quote]

leave 420 alone ***.. i never wanted to piss him off that much jesus it went from bantering to hate. 420 has always been pretty cool on here and my heartless bantering offended him and im sorry. but i dont want him to leave the site i dont want anyone to leave this site. except maybe lament who all he does in every post i see is talk about killing people. God get over the 12 yr old fascination off death. Grow up time to be a big boy.

King of Kings- you love man sauce dont you. like you go to burger king pull up to the window and ask for extra mayo on ur burger dont you? Seriously one day ur in the thread laughing hehehe im a queer next day ur out here making unfunny remarks. The only people that seem to mind us having the thread are the people we dont let in hmmm i wonder why everyone else thinks its funny.

Corey- i would like there to be a pfury meet so i can meet you and see if you still want to be first in line to kick my ass. same with you KOK cuz hey guess what YOUR NOT TRIPLE H IN REAL LIFE STUPID !!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/thinks slckr needs some decaf

/points out that lament is just goofing

/thinks that QoQ really was Triple H


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Damn... this sh*t is better than reality tv!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

This thread is flame-tastic.

Thanks for playing


----------

